# The Opera Babes



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone heard of them? They made 2 CDs, I have the first one, "Beyond Imagination." They are 2 classically trained singers who put a twist on classical music works. They take a famous work, and set it to half classical, half modern instruments, but they don't make it sound like pop trash to me. I think they're pretty legitimate.





 Note, they don't actually change the rhythm of the original, and key for the most part.

However, they get a lot of fire from people who think they depend on their looks rather than music for their appeal. But I just listen.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For my money, Vanessa Mae and Bond do this better. And are better looking too.


----------

